# Tip for importing files into StaffPad.



## Composer 2021 (Aug 4, 2022)

I got a tip for anyone importing XML files from other notation software into StaffPad: Make the original file have as little articulations as possible. The playback from the premium libraries of music that has a lot of articulations can be messy to downright unlistenable. In most use cases, the only articulation you would want to add before the conversion would be staccatos. Then listen to the SP playback and add your articulations from there. You will likely need to adjust dynamics too, since these libraries have massive differences between each dynamic marking.

This mainly applies to anyone who wants StaffPad to render the final audio.


----------

